
Meet YC This Fall - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/meet-yc-this-fall/
======
ashraymalhotra
Can someone please elaborate on how (and how much) value attending this event
adds? Is it geared more for helping you apply to YC, answer generic startup
related questions etc?

Specifically, I am selected in YC Startup school and will have to spend at
least a day to travel to attend the session. Is it worth the extra time and
money?

~~~
probdist
Went to a similar event at Harvard some years ago. Was interesting but if you
are a HN regular you probably get as much out of blog posts following
happenings online as at the event.

YMMV if you are a better net-worker than I am.

~~~
thisisit
> get as much out of blog posts following happenings

Curious, what are some of the best blog posts/sites to follow?

------
anonu
NYC is conspicuously missing...

~~~
akharris
Much as I love NYC, we can't be everywhere at the same time.

Also, we were in NYC a month or so ago for FFC and want to make sure we get to
visit as many locations over time as we can.

~~~
xaranke
I see your point, but I'm not sure how that justifies having 3 and 4 events in
the Bay Area and Boston respectively when Seattle and NYC are left out.

It just feels like you are trying to meet people inside your bubble instead of
trying to branch out and get more people interested in YC.

------
tptacek
The Chicago event is a block from our office, if anyone wants to meet up,
drink our whiskey, that sort of thing.

~~~
syedkarim
What kind of whiskey?

~~~
pvg
Inoffensive and sockless.

~~~
tptacek
Oh for fuck's sake.

------
vsr_pg
Glad to see you guys are skipping some of the usual destinations and throwing
in some new places. Even if it means my alma mater misses out.

------
legostormtroopr
Please come to Australia - specifically Canberra. I’d kill to make that
happen. People from Sydney and Melbourne would both make the trip and it’d be
huge help to the small (but passionate) Canberra startup community!

------
moflome
Really glad to see the two "tour stops" in Japan, but no love for Kansai?

~~~
csa
As much as I love Kansai, it’s prudent not to include it in this list, imho.
At least not on the first go-around...

The potential scope and scale of what can happen in Tokyo, especially
regarding startups, is much larger than anything Kansai can currently deliver.

Any of the creative business/economic activity that Kansai is famous for will
probably find its way to Tokyo if it wants to scale to maximum potential... at
least for the time being.

I have a feeling that Tokyo-level scale will be what VCs are looking for.
Maybe once the Tokyo market is more established, Kansai will get a serious
look, but I don’t think the VC-level Japanese startup scene is developed well
enough to warrant that at this time.

That’s just my 2 cents...

------
chriselles
Hopefully we see a visit to Australia/New Zealand in the future.

------
Tunecrew
how about something in Miami to cater for those of us in Latin America and the
Caribbean?

------
iloveitaly
Come to Denver/Boulder :)

------
SandersAK
Oakland never gets any love.

